# Errors recompiling framework-res.apk with apktool



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Any Ideas?
http://pastebin.com/Qni9nmT2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

nevermind downgraded to 1.4.1 and it worked


----------

